# finding a plate holder for a 1925 "Popular Pressman" reflex camera



## lloyd528 (Jan 19, 2014)

I just purchased a vintage Butcher Popular Pressman SLR camera with a 3x4 back with no plate holder. Is it possible to purchase a plate holder for a camera that is not made anymore? Are there universal backs for an old camera like this? Can I adapt a plate holder for it in some way so that it is useable. The camera works fine. This is my first post and and glad to be here.  Thanks, Lloyd


----------



## compur (Jan 20, 2014)

You didn't state where you are located but such a thing would be very hard to find in the USA. However, 3x4 plate holders by Kodak, Zeiss and others are pretty common and can be found on eBay. I would suggest buying one and seeing if you could modify it to fit. It might even fit without modification but I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## table1349 (Jan 20, 2014)

You might e-mail these folks. They have tons of cameras and accessories for virtually everything.  Welcome to Vintage cameras collection by Sylvain Halgand


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 20, 2014)

You might try Pittsburgh Camera Exchange Zen Cart!, The Art of E-commerce - I've only bought from them online but I think they have two stores, one mostly has used/vintage gear and they have all kinds of odds & ends. Or Columbus Camera Group  Columbus, Ohio Camera Store | Columbus Camera | ColumbusCameraGroup.com , same thing, they seem to have some of the more unusual items. Or maybe try Pacific Rim Camera Pacific Rim Camera : Home Page , might take some time looking thru their catalog under Darkroom or Misc. etc. but they too have some obscure vintage items. 

I think they all list on ebay too, otherwise on there you might need to make sure what's listed is what you need; I've seen listings by sellers that got the item out of grandpa's attic and have no clue really what it is (and sometimes from the pictures and description it's hard to tell!). Hope you find what you need.


----------



## lloyd528 (Jan 20, 2014)

thanks, just called Columbus Camera and they are 20 miles from where I live&#8230;they may have something if I bring it in&#8230;.thanks so much&#8230;..lloyd


----------



## IanG (Feb 23, 2014)

Chances are I may have plate holders that fit, I have about 200+ British and European plate holders in various size and different fit mostly 6.5x9, Quarter plate & 9x12. Butcher didn't make cameras themselves so some photos particularly of the back might help to work out who made it. If you could give an idea of the way they fit as well.

Ian


----------

